# How to maintain an e-commerce site while on vacation



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello all,
I am considering opening an online store/e-commerce site. I have one main hesitation. How will I fulfill orders while I am on vacation or away from home for a holiday? I will be operating the e-store myself, and I don't have a business partner. I am sure many of you have e-stores. How do you fulfill orders while on vacation? Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## ldhjr (Sep 10, 2008)

I have no idea but i would love to hear and answer from a pro...I will be starting my online store very soon but not really worried about the vacation part yet...I will focus on making the money first and then cross that bridge.

`Larry


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

A lot of sites simply say they're going on vacation or will be away and they will fill orders when they return. As long as you give specific dates, and give people enough warning of when you'll be dark, I don't think it will be a huge problem. 

I've never been a sole proprietor so this is just what I've seen other sites do. Enough of them do it that I have to believe it doesn't impact business that much.


----------



## KHill (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks EnMartian for your suggestion. Like Idhjr, i don't plan to take vacations while getting the business off of the ground, I just need to have a plan in place in case an emergency arises.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Vacation? You mean people still have time to take those? Just kidding. I've had my e-site for 2 years now and this year, finally, I took a VACATION. I put a message on my main page that due to summer/vacation schedules, order processing would take a little more time (I gave specifics). Then I changed the delivery time on all of my items to 10-14 business days before the item would be shipped. And then, of course, I took my lap top with me to keep an eye out for any dissastisfied customers/comments. Everything worked well and I gave a special discount coupon to everyone who placed an order during my "vacation", to say thanks for bearing with us.


----------



## hostingdiva (Mar 31, 2006)

You just want to make sure that you tell people is advanced - two months notice is usually good. Then, you will still want to take your computer with you so that you can answer e-mail and clarify things for people.


----------

